# Creepy Halloween Soundboard - A new free android app



## MarvelousMirth (Oct 20, 2014)

*Creepy Halloween Soundboard v1.0.3 update*

I just released a new version of Creepy Halloween Soundboard so I figured I'd mention it here.

*Whats new?*
-Added 2 more sounds
-Sounds can now be looped by holding down their button
-Added loading screen
-Reduced file size
-Added information button
-Sound and UI tweaks


*Google Play url:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creepyhalloween.soundboard


----------



## MarvelousMirth (Oct 20, 2014)

Creepy Halloween Soundboard v1.0.3 update

In the last post I mistakenly labelled it as the v1.0.3 update, when that in fact was v1.0.2. This is now v1.0.3.

*What's new?*
-Added a new sound effect
-Reduced loading time
-Minor UI tweaks
*
Google Play:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creepyhalloween.soundboard

*Amazon: *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OMAJJ60


----------



## MarvelousMirth (Oct 20, 2014)

Creepy Halloween Soundboard v1.0.4 update

*What's new?*
-Added 5 new sounds bringing the total to over 50!
-New UI look
-New icon


















I'd love to hear if people think it looks better or not 

*Google Play:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creepyhalloween.soundboard

*Amazon:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OMAJJ60


----------

